# Having an argument on facebook about car parking and damage to cars!!



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

On facebook one of my "friends" has been bragging about how they dragged a box of cornflakes down the side of a car as it was parked on the path and she seems happy that she has.


This is what she put .........."Would like to say a huge sorry for the car I dragged my huge corn flake box along the side of....but if you want to park on the path with no consideration of pushchairs or any other pedestrian then hard poo!!! Cause it was either that or I risk walking my son in the road...obviously the corn flake box won xxxx"

Ive been trying to get her to see that yes although the car shouldnt be parked on the path etc it doesnt give her the right to deliberately damage someones car but she and the rest of her cronies seem to think they have done nothing wrong.......

"We shoved someone's wing mirror in the other week to get our pushchair through and the glass fell out of it. Shame xx"

Am I the only one who thinks this is wrong ???

I just cant believe it really !!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Leave them to it IMO (the facebook rubbish i mean)


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes it is wrong.

But, it really annoys me when I can't walk on the pavement with my 3 year old & 4 month old!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Matt. said:


> Yes it is wrong.
> 
> But, it really annoys me when I can't walk on the pavement with my 3 year old & 4 month old!


This^^^^^^


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

It's one of those things I can see both sides of. Sure the driver shouldn't of parked the car so far up the drive, but also the passers by should take care when negotiating there way past. 
It's best to keep 'schtum' though to be honest. Many people don't see a vehicle the way we and like minded others do. If it was genuinely accidental and no harm done thats one thing but if it was done intentionally then thats wilful damage to property. 
I'd rather leave a note on the window orif it was the same car everyday I'd phone the council and have them sort it out.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Ive tried to say that to them all that I agree with it being a pain in the **** when cars park on the path etc but willful damage is out of order in my opinion....

They are just not getting my side though..........

If you ran over my child, a child who has to walk in the road because of a car parked on the path, as you were driving along on your way to work....who would you blame Steve . As often when cars are parked on the path you cant see the road properly.....is it a; my fault for not watching my child on the path...b; the owner of the car parked on the path or c; your fault for not being aware then when you see a car parked on the path there might be a family walking on the road to get past it?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

renton said:


> Ive tried to say that to them all that I agree with it being a pain in the **** when cars park on the path etc but willful damage is out of order in my opinion....
> 
> They are just not getting my side though..........
> 
> If you ran over my child, a child who has to walk in the road because of a car parked on the path, as you were driving along on your way to work....who would you blame Steve . As often when cars are parked on the path you cant see the road properly.....is it a; my fault for not watching my child on the path...b; the owner of the car parked on the path or c; your fault for not being aware then when you see a car parked on the path there might be a family walking on the road to get past it?


It's a) , but no doubt no blame can possibly be apportioned to the mother, ever.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Let it go - it's FB; the place of 'lols' and bickering about everybody else. :thumb:


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

NO its not wrong at all. Although im not driven to damaging someones car but if it happened because I was simply trying to get passed then tough luck. Too many idiot drivers out there with no respect for road safety or consideration for pedestrians especially kids.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Since it's on Facebook, it probably isn't true.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Okilj


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Matt. said:


> Take this for example! This is parked there every night. Granted, I don't go walking with my kids every night, but it takes the pis$! Then when I go round the corner it's the same again with a car.


There's grass there though isn't there?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Edited my post! 

Around the corner there is shrubs. Do you want me to walk in them?


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Footpaths are for pedestrians. That`s all I`ll say.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

plenty of room to get through there is there not?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

renton said:


> plenty of room to get through there is there not?


With a pushchair? On the wet grass?

That's just plain ignorance parking like that IMO.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Like I said I agree with it being a bit crap when people park on the path making it hard for pushchairs and prams and disabled scooters etc but to deliberately damage or attempt to damage someones else stuff is wrong in my opinion.

Or is it just the way Ive been raised??


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Matt. said:


> When I've put my new trainers on, I don't want to be walking on wet grass thanks.


So the trainers will never, ever see grass right?


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Matt. said:


> With a pushchair? On the wet grass?
> 
> That's just plain ignorance parking like that IMO.


You didnt say anything about a pushchair in your post ??

I agree though it is crap to park on the path !


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Taking the driver parked on the pavement out of the equation (yes, he/she is the cause of the situation, however they are not present to do anything about it, like move the vehicle), the pedestrian has to find suitable way around the problem, ie, crossing the road to go round and the driver in the passing vehicle is duty bound to keep attention to the road conditions and hazards around them. 
I know it doesn't sound fair so don't flame me, but if the situation wasn't a car but a works access for utilities, say water maintenaance, what would be the course of action there? Push the barriers into the whole so as to get passed? 
As I say it's one of those situations where if you disagree with what they say, just ignore it, hide it, whatever, but have a chunter to yourself and let them get it off there chest. 
I had an arguement with a friend as she kept posting stats about women in politics, or the lack of. I pointed out you have to be in it to win it. People vote you in, but you also have to enter and put your views across and how you can help to get those votes, etc.... I was branded a sexist pig and a chauvanist. 
Sometimes it's best to shake your head and move on.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Matt. said:


> With a pushchair? On the wet grass?
> 
> That's just plain ignorance parking like that IMO.


Why not?

Sure, it's antisocial, but it's not like they've actually blocked the path.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Like I said, it is wrong yes. I never said its acceptable to cause damage on purpose.

I am using that photo as a good example. The others two cars that are currently parked on the corner would be a good example, but I don't want everyone seeing me take photos.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> So the trainers will never, ever see grass right?


Lol, not the point though is it?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Matt. said:


> Edited my post!
> 
> Around the corner there is shrubs. Do you want me to walk in them?


Can you not walk around the van?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

renton said:


> You didnt say anything about a pushchair in your post ??
> 
> I agree though it is crap to park on the path !


In my first post I have a 4 month old, who has to sit/lay in a pushchair.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Matt. said:


> Lol, not the point though is it?


Tbh it is, it's a total moot point. If you really wanted to avoid the grass i'm sure there's a) the road which believe it can be walked on b) the pavement on the other side of the road.

The fact you stopped to take that picture is a little pathetic.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Can you not walk around the van?


Yes onto a main road.

I was just using the photo as a example.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

ignore


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Matt. said:


> Yes onto a main road.
> 
> I was just using the photo as a example.


So, there's no pavement on the other side of the road?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I am not saying dont park on the path. 

What I am saying, I wish everyone had a bit more sense and not near enough block it. 

I park on the path when I visit family, but I do make sure pushchairs, wheelchairs etc can get through. 

I am also saying, it's wrong to damage a car because you can't fit down it.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> So, there's no pavement on the other side of the road?


No, the pavement on the other side ends about 8ft before.


----------



## G3BML (Nov 15, 2011)

i dont know how anyone can damage someones car... i think its absolutely disgraceful! it boils my blood.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Matt. said:


> I am not saying dont park on the path.
> 
> What I am saying, I wish everyone had a bit more sense and not near enough block it.
> 
> ...


I wasn't disagreeing with that, I was saying it's a moot point as you can easily get past in less time than it takes to stop and take that picture.

There are some cases where you have to partially park on the path as to not obstruct the road and I know you're not disagreeing with this.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Matt. said:


> No, the pavement on the other side ends about 8ft before.


I guess it's grass or road then, but, if you're living in a more rural area, you'd be more used to this.


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

At the end and of the day the worst the car owner is likely to get a parking ticket for blocking the pavement while the woman and pushchair is likely to get arrested for criminal damage.
She would be better of reporting it.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

I can see both point od view, however, it's not big or clever to go damaging someone else's property

Yes there are inconsiderate drivers and people who inconsiderately park

However on the flip side I also find it annoying when some stupid bint decides to launch the pushchair off the pavement in front of traffic as if to shout " I don't care this is a busy road. stop the traffic I'm crossing!" ******g stupid idiots


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

PS

is the facebook friend the type who wears jogging bottoms with 'gold-digga' across the backside. (should really be 'wide-load')
Sports a pair of hooped ear-rings so big that you could set fire to and get Alsatians to jump through them

Are the kids in the pram sucking on a 'Salford dummy' - that's a Greggs sausage roll to you & me 

Chav coonts lol


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

What's wrong with sausage rolls? Cheap quick food, or im a chav? 

so we go from damage to cars, parking to chavs some how.
More important things to worry about these days. I wouldn't even bother with it.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

possul said:


> What's wrong with sausage rolls? Cheap quick food, or im a chav?


nothing wrong with sausage rolls, I think you've missed the joke lol

if you walk round any big city centre you often see young mums pushing kids in prams and rather than the kid having a dummy, they're sucking on a sausage roll - a sight often seen in M/cr city centre & Salford precinct - hence a 'Salford Dummy' :lol:

the chav bit is for the attitude displayed by the cornflake box wielding imbecile


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

How can a cornflake box damage a car ?? 

A key , screwdriver , hammer , wheel brace but a cornflake box ??

I'm glad she didn't get really pi**ed off she might have got out the PG tips


----------



## Billigmeister (Mar 3, 2013)

We have one house that regularly gets cars parked on the path right next to a really spikey overgrown bush.

It is really annoying. I would never say that damaging a car is correct but i could understand how some people could get so wound up by it they might consider damaging it.

What i do is walk right across their front garden with kids/bikes and pushchairs as it is the only safe way to get past the offending blockage.


----------



## Honda (Aug 27, 2012)

R7KY D said:


> How can a cornflake box damage a car ??
> 
> A key , screwdriver , hammer , wheel brace but a cornflake box ??
> 
> I'm glad she didn't get really pi**ed off she might have got out the PG tips


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ishaaq (Apr 30, 2010)

funnily enough i had this happen today. locking shop up so drove round from back (pitch black) and parked on pavement at front about 8 30pm hardly anyone about. had loads of boxes and stuff to put in boot. was max ten mins and someone kindly folded my wing mirror backwards. luckily no damage.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

They are for walking on not parking on


----------



## ishaaq (Apr 30, 2010)

Bartl said:


> They are for walking on not parking on


im sure you have never done it


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Mount the CIB that's fine, but don't take Up most of the path.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Matt. said:


> I am not saying dont park on the path.
> 
> What I am saying, I wish everyone had a bit more sense and not near enough block it.
> 
> ...


Someone who has sense ... Some of these modern housing estates are just stupid put 2 cars parked up and there is no way on earth your getting a car down the street... Let alone a fire engine or ambulance


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Instead of criticising the driver (who should really have avoided the path) and the myopic mum (who should really understand the legal implications of criminal damage), I would place most blame at the door of town planners and councils. When I worked for an architects practice, it was amazing how many housing units were placed into such a tiny area. Garages were known to be too small for anything other than a 1960s mini. Driveways were tiny and road widths minimal. I'm sure the legal requirement was something like 1.2 parking spaces for each unit, so if a few households had more than one car everyone was screwed. Small country X massive population X limited developments area X greedy councils/developers = chronic overcrowding and ensuing conflict.


----------

